# Weimaraners & Goldens



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I know nothing about having them as playmates, but I just wanted to say that all the ones I have ever met are either:
1) Crazy (including hyper) or
2) Aggressive 
or even both.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Oh that's not good. I was afraid they might be a bit too high energy for us. They sure are cute though.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Bentley's Mom said:


> Oh that's not good. I was afraid they might be a bit too high energy for us. They sure are cute though.


Haha, personally, they freak me out a bit. They always seem to have a 'crazy' look to me.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I know a weim breeder who also shows her dogs in conformation and does field training. They are high energy dogs but I do really like them. I haven't found the well bred weims to be aggressive at all, it probably varies just like in any breed. They are probably a bit too much dog for me, personally, though.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I know a weim breeder who also shows her dogs in conformation and does field training. They are high energy dogs but I do really like them. I haven't found the well bred weims to be aggressive at all, it probably varies just like in any breed. They are probably a bit too much dog for me, personally, though.


I was going to say the same thing.  

My baby sister wanted one when she was little. She was OBSESSED with them. Does anyone remember William Wegman's Weimaraners? She had those posted up all around her bed. Kept scrapbooks. 

Like this - 

http://weimeranerpuppiesblog.com/files/wegman_william_dog_walker_7200026.jpg

The ones I've met remind me a lot of German Shorthair Pointers... high energy like that, but they are a bit more elegant somehow. 

The poorly bred ones that I've met are still VERY NICE dogs. The only thing is they seem to be over sized. Last summer we met up with some nice people with a female - who really towered over Jacks.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

They sure are cute but in all honesty their energy probably requires a much more experienced handler than I will ever be. I remember William Wegman's photos. I guess I will just need to admire other people's. Thank you all for your input.


----------



## rob1 (Sep 21, 2009)

I think they are absolutely beautiful and I briefly considered one when choosing what breed to get after my last dog passed. We had English Pointers and English Setters growing up- and I love them both. My last dog was a Setter.

Here was a typical off leash walk with my setter (pointers are at least as bad, if not worse). Take him out to the mowed down wheat fields in the rolling hills of the WA palouse. Let him off the leash- be happy I can see for miles as he immediately rockets away at mach 10 with his nose to the ground. Wander the hill tops a bit by myself, grinning like a loon because he is having so much fun tear assing through puddles a mile away. Become vaguely concerned when he tops a ridge and I can't see him. Sit on hill. Wait for him to check back in to make sure his ride is still hanging around- he'll do this every 30 minutes or so. Remember dad used to own horses when he hunted bird dogs. Snag him when he comes in for his 'ride check' and make him sit and drink a little water. Worry that his heart is going to explode it's beating so fast. Cave in to his whining and turn him loose- watch him rocket away at mach 10. Repeat until I get really bored sitting on the hill.

As much as I loved Jack, I wouldn't get a pointer or setter if I'm not going to take up hunting. Which was a really good choice.

Here's my walk from yesterday with my GR Lucky. Go to my brother's house- there's maybe 30 acres or so of public land behind him- wooded NC hills- can't see 100 yards, even in winter. But it does have two big beaver ponds. Let Lucky go. He sprints out 50 yards, finds a stick. Runs around me with a stick 'See Mom! I have a stick!' We play tug with the stick. I throw- he... loses the stick. Sprints past me and rounds a corner in the trail- I can't see him. 10 seconds later- he sprints back. 'Was worried a where you were, mom! Also- I found a stick!'. Watch him as he realizes my mom has fallen behind and he can't see her. He is now wearing his 'worried face'. He sprints to find 'Grandma'. He sprints back to me. He notices my 4 year old nephew is now way ahead of us. He sprints after him- I cringe, waiting for him to run the kid over (Lucky still outweighs him by 30 pounds), but he darts around him and they run along together for a bit until the boy child gets tired. Lucky sprints back to me. Lucky looks concerned he can't find grandma again- he sprints back to her. He brings me a stick. Wash- rinse- repeat until he spots water and disappears. 15 seconds later- he sprints back covered in mud. Repeat more until we hit the pond, where the kids throw sticks and he gamely fetches every one thrown. And then chews it to wood pulp. The major trauma of the day is when the 2 nephews get into a 'lightsaber' fight using sticks. Lucky steals the 4 year old's stick and chews it up. 4 year old melts down- Lucky is oblivious. I'm just glad the kids are no longer whacking at each other with sticks- cause that was never going to end well.

Which is a long way of saying- pointers and retrievers just have a really different vibe. I love them both- but for interacting with the whole family (and any other human who so much as says a friendly word to him), a retriever is a natural.

(Though we have a Weimaraner who trains where Lucky and I take classes and she is freaking AMAZING. She took our rally class with us as practice- she's already competing. I swear- they'd do a back pivot and I think that dog levitated. Was amazing. SO focused and ready to work. Heh- I told her owner (also a vet) I couldn't believe a pointer would DO that! I mean- they're smart, but just... to harness all that energy and drive, I was super impressed.)


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

rob1 I'm laughing so hard I just woke up everyone in the house. That was an awesome depiction for why I'll NEVER be qualified to handle a weimeraner or a pointer for that matter. Thank you.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I've had several nice ones come through classes ... most recently, a family with three sons in their teens (probably 13-17) and the boys did a wonderful job with him.

They remind me of Vizslas in terms of energy. I quite like them.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

My sister had a Weimeraner - named Chipper - who was extremely protective of her family and not terribly fond of men. She was a great dog, just wouldn't let strange men anywhere near her family. She would lie on my feet when I babysat the kids, knock me down so she could lick my face - she was big enough to put her front paws on my shoulders and weighed more than she probably should have. 

I've loved the breed because of her, she really wasn't trained but she was still a good dog to have around!


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

I grew up with weims and I love them. Just my personal experience, but the males can be much more hyper and potentially aggressive (or protective) than the females ... there does seem to be a bigger difference between the genders than we are used to with goldens.

They are high energy and need an experienced owner and a job to do, but they can also be very people oriented and consider themselves part of the family.

I think it's the eyes that spook a lot of people, but eye color is just that - a color...and, yes, they are very similar in temperament and drive to a viszla.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

rob1 said:


> I think they are absolutely beautiful and I briefly considered one when choosing what breed to get after my last dog passed. We had English Pointers and English Setters growing up- and I love them both. My last dog was a Setter.
> 
> Here was a typical off leash walk with my setter (pointers are at least as bad, if not worse). Take him out to the mowed down wheat fields in the rolling hills of the WA palouse. Let him off the leash- be happy I can see for miles as he immediately rockets away at mach 10 with his nose to the ground. Wander the hill tops a bit by myself, grinning like a loon because he is having so much fun tear assing through puddles a mile away. Become vaguely concerned when he tops a ridge and I can't see him. Sit on hill. Wait for him to check back in to make sure his ride is still hanging around- he'll do this every 30 minutes or so. Remember dad used to own horses when he hunted bird dogs. Snag him when he comes in for his 'ride check' and make him sit and drink a little water. Worry that his heart is going to explode it's beating so fast. Cave in to his whining and turn him loose- watch him rocket away at mach 10. Repeat until I get really bored sitting on the hill.
> 
> ...


LOL - this was awesome.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bentley's Mom*

Bentley's Mom

You ought to check with a Weimareiner rescue in California. Since the dogs are fostered I'm pretty confident that the personalities vary and they might find you a calm Weim!!

http://www.google.com/webhp?sourcei....,cf.osb&fp=4143b87d8935c116&biw=1265&bih=575


----------



## Thegoldenclaa (Dec 16, 2011)

Rob1, you had me laughing very hard


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Thanks Karen, There was a quiz on the rescue's website to see if you are ready for a Weim...the answer was a resounding NO. I can accept that I am not handler enough for lots of dogs. And since there is a 4 month old Weim puppy at Bentley's "school" I'll just give tummy rubs and get puppy kisses there and watch him grow


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I only know 2...they are brothers...they come running, looking defensive, to great me with tails a wagging...they are cool dogs, but always need to be running, hither and yon...rob1 said it best...  ...relax and enjoy a Golden or always be on you toes with a Weimaraner!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

No to Weim. for me. My sister and her daughter both have one, male & female. They are very high energy, and I mean VERY. Also the female is very prey driven and must be kept from small dogs, she is also very over protective of her family, hates men and will challenge any dog that walks into her "space". Made Thanksgiving a very challenging time for all. Think breeding has a lot to do with it, but think these two don't have enough to do in my humble opinion. I would stick to goldens unless you are willing to give 100% of your time to keeping them happy! Beautiful - Yes, good home family dogs for average family - NO!


----------

